# NGD #2...B.C. Rich Jr. V-7



## I_infect (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello box. 







Let me help you with your coat.






That's it, make yourself comfortable...






Really? But we just met... well... ok.


























Impressions: "Oooo daddy purple... is that mine? I like purple." My daughter approves. Seriously though, the ebony fretboard is gorgeous, and the purple really pops. The neck is pretty comparable to ESP LTD thin, not as hefty as a Schecter. Haven't plugged her in yet, but I'm assuming the pickups will be the average stock issue stuff, which is fine for now. One thing I really like is the white neck binding, and how balanced it is... very comfortable to play. but it's in DIRE need a of a setup so off I go! Discuss/enjoy.


----------



## Mrsandman004 (Mar 2, 2010)

I know it sure looks pretty but i'd love a review on this thing as they are new. I'm pretty sure im going to buy it anyways but any feedback on playability would be awesome. Congrats!


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 2, 2010)

looks really nice, this lost out to the Emperion in the end due to possible hefty duty taxes, really thinking about going on a little trip to the US to get stuff ;-) lol

have fun with it man should be a blast =)


----------



## Heavy Ed (Mar 2, 2010)

nice score man! I gotta come over and try that out.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Mar 2, 2010)

Damn! You beat me to the NGD . Very nice, can't wait till I get mine at the end of this month .


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 2, 2010)

Epic. I LOVED this guitar at NAMM. I want one! 

[action=zimbloth]ponders becoming BC Rich dealer[/action]


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> [action=zimbloth]ponders becoming BC Rich dealer[/action]



If they keep up the quality of this years offerings, that'd be a wise decision.


----------



## haffner1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice! Now I am wishing I waited for the production model.


----------



## tekkadon d (Mar 2, 2010)

man that looks awesome i have a real flying vee thing going at the moment. and they go for a pretty reasonable price now dont they?
nice guitar


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 2, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Epic. I LOVED this guitar at NAMM. I want one!
> 
> [action=zimbloth]ponders becoming BC Rich dealer[/action]



You might wanna do that. That way I can buy everything I need from you. If you start selling Rockfield's too you'll have to file a restraining order against me


----------



## I_infect (Mar 2, 2010)

Just tweaked her a bit, it feels like maybe 10-60s on her, tension is nice. i dunno whether it's my 6505 or not, but after playing it I don't even see myself swapping pickups... a good blend of vintage cream and modern crunch without being too hot. What is it with V's being so toneful?

Zimbioth, I can't agree with you more, the thing is *smooth*. If you were looking at some lower cost gits to add to your arsenal, I'd def say yes to BC Rich.. if the JrV-7 is indicative of the rest of the line... wow. They fully redeemed themselves since the lower end stuff they put out late 80's/early 90's. 

Bang for the buck, I've seen these $599/$699, it's worth every penny and I'm surprised they aren't at the $1000 level. The ebony is awesome.

@Ed: come over anytime man, got a new cab coming in tomorrow too I got a lot of stuff for you to try out. I'm home tonight actually, give me a call.



Mrsandman004 said:


> I know it sure looks pretty but i'd love a review on this thing as they are new. I'm pretty sure im going to buy it anyways but any feedback on playability would be awesome. Congrats!



If you are into Vs, grab one. Best bang for the buck on the market right now. You'll be impressed.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 2, 2010)

That looks absolutely killer  man I want one now.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 2, 2010)

I actually decided not to buy one of these after seeing a sexy Carvin in the classifieds, but if these stay at their current price I will own one later this year. Looks fucking awesome!


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Mar 2, 2010)

Definitely doesn't look like a $600 guitar
B.C. Rich did a nice job, the finish is lovely 

Congrats!


----------



## I_infect (Mar 2, 2010)

My pictures don't do this guitar justice at all. 

B.C. rich needs to make a superstrat in this price range, w/these features, it would dominate.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Mar 2, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Epic. I LOVED this guitar at NAMM. I want one!
> 
> [action=zimbloth]ponders becoming BC Rich dealer[/action]


----------



## XeoFLCL (Mar 2, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> * zimbloth ponders becoming BC Rich dealer


Do it and then cut me an awesome deal


----------



## Apophis (Mar 3, 2010)

looks so cool in that color, Congrats


----------



## Trev (Mar 3, 2010)

I know this question has been asked before, but are these things made in Korea or China?


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 3, 2010)

Trev said:


> I know this question has been asked before, but are these things made in Korea or China?



If the pics on beat street serve me well its MIK


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah Im pretty sure they are MIK. so sweet. I wish I had the money and space for more guitars that thing is awesome!


----------



## I_infect (Mar 3, 2010)

Trev said:


> I know this question has been asked before, but are these things made in Korea or China?



made in Korea.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 3, 2010)

I am in no way a V man, but that top is to die for! Congrats!


----------



## Wakizashi (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi guys, call me thread grave digger or what, but i had to. I have an option to buy this thing for nice price and due specs, it seems to be damn nice-pups are not the best, but can be swapped. I had Warbeast WMD and only thing that annoyed me was lower long horn, my hands are long, and sometimes beefyness of the neck compared to my newer Ibanez RG550. FRT1000 was also super stable.

How is this guitar neck compared to guitars like Ibanez Presitiges like 7620 or 1527? I held 1527 and I was really impressed by the feel, almost as my 550. Was surprised how one of the Schecter Blackjacks was comfortable as well. Not beefy at all. I wonder how is this V. I know frets, ebony board will be one of the best out there, but the neck width worries me a bit. Thanks for the input guitar buddies.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 12, 2014)

Pretty seriously thought about getting one of these when my store had them in stock. Great guitar for the money.

edit: haha, shit. Just noticed it was a necrobump.


----------



## haffner1 (Sep 12, 2014)

IMO best 7 string for the money. The neck feels narrower at the nut than my Agiles. Thickness is a little more than an Ibanzez and more rounded. More of a C shape than a D shape I guess.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 12, 2014)

I got to try one of those, and it seemed like a pretty great guitar, other than having the same problem of an awful setup like the OP's guitar. The strings were so close to the fretboard that a brisk wind could have made a power chord, but that kind of thing can be fixed.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Sep 12, 2014)

I can't really compare the neck to Prestiege Ibanez, as I've never played a prestiege, but I really like the JRV7. The stock pickups weren't aweful, and the trem is actually pretty nice. The neck is a little thicker than any of the Ibanez guitars I've ever played. I'm not familiar with proper terms, but it felt more like a "D" than a ")" shape. Taller "shoulders" if that makes any sense.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 12, 2014)

I've owned one before and the only reason I had to sell it was because of an emergency. The neck feels like a Jackson to me; not too thick, not too thin. The scale takes a minute to get used to since it's 24.75", if you're used to the average fender 25.5" or higher scales.
Trem stays in tune surprisingly well, though I'd recommend that you don't put on too many springs. 


Very cool guitar and very cool finish.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't personally own one, but the rhythm guitarist in my band uses it as his main guitar. He's also a close friend who I live with, so I might as well own it I play it so frequently. It's definitely a comfy guitar to play. I actually feel more at home playing on it than I do most other guitars. High fret access is great, since it's a V. The trem holds tune really well, and we've had no issue with breaking strings or tuning stability in general. We play a whole step down, and it sounds/plays great even with a shorter scale.

Like all guitars, it's best to try it first to see if it fits you personally, but I'll always recommend this guitar to anyone who's looking at it. You may want to swap the pups, but even that wasn't entirely necessary imo.


----------



## aqa (Sep 13, 2014)

I bought one this year and it's awesome, freatboard is very smooth

For me, stock pups are not very good, but is a little tricky to install a new one because this axe tend to be very dark, at first I put a set of d activators but I change the neck to the bridge with satisfactory results, actually no pup in neck position I still deciding.

Neck is no thin like an ibanez but not like an schecter, for me is good, the tremolo stays in tune very well


----------



## TheFerryMan (Sep 13, 2014)

NEver did I expect to one day see a BC. Rich i'd think looks playable!

Happy NGD


----------



## haffner1 (Sep 13, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> The scale takes a minute to get used to since it's 24.75", if you're used to the average fender 25.5" or higher scales.
> Trem stays in tune surprisingly well, though I'd recommend that you don't put on too many springs.



Scale on the Jr.V7 is 25.5 without a doubt. Just measured.


----------



## haffner1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Some reviews from me.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/103398-ngd-bc-rich-jr-v-7-a.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/142418-ngd-b-c-rich-jr-v-7-a.html


----------



## jhkfjhmgk (Sep 17, 2014)

I know it sure looks pretty but i'd love a review on this thing as they are new. I'm pretty sure im going to buy it anyways but any feedback on playability would be awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Steve-Om (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy owner of one for a little over a year. Pickups (as mentioned many times before) are not bad, but a pickup swap will bring new life into it.

I have a DActivator in the bridge, but Im having second thoughts on it, Im planning on changing it and putting a pair of Blackouts in there.

Bridge is actually really good, holds tune really well. I have mine tuned to Drop A ( AEADGBE) and have used it extensively to record/gig with and it has worked like a champ.

FWIW I've had Ibanez and Schecter 7 strings and the neck on this one suits my hands very nicely. Only complain I have is the neck pocket, it could have been sculpted a little deeper, but not something that would stop me from buying it.

If price is good, go for it


----------



## Wakizashi (Sep 26, 2014)

Howdy guys, 

so about week ago, I did it and bought the guitar. It did not felt best at the first, due bad action (5mm at 24th fret, oh please) and old strings from 8 set duh.., but the width and profile of the neck was really nice and later on, I just think the thing has no wider neck than 1527 I have played. Does not feel that beefy due the flatness of 1527 as well. I mean, 1527 was like [ but Jr V 7 was more of a ( and for comparison, my previous Warbeast WMD was 6string and with c profile + beefier than those 7 strings.

So after lowering the action, changing strings, cleaning fretboard and conditioning it twice with Dunlop 02 (was really dry on top), the guitar was ready and I have to say oh boy... Much better than Ibby Prestige, than I have played. Also relatively lightweight, while very big (7s V has some big balls) as well compared to Warbeast WMD.

The sound of pups is pretty good, bit muddy, not that much though. Only hissing somewhat when pluggled on a pedalboard into Engl Powerball. What is your experience with pups?

I can honestly say, I am really happy with a decision of buying this guitar. If it would be (super)strat, that would be dream machine for me. There is only one "flaw" I have found. The access to the higher frets could be bit better, like the connection of the neck and body could be done like 5 cm more to the bridge, as Steve-Om noted. Not a big deal, access is surely not worse then some AANJ.

And last question for Steve-Om Why do you want to sell D-Activaor. I remember I love their sound in Xpt 700. And I think guitarist of Darkspace also uses one in his guitar (XTP700 as well). I might be interested in it, but not sure how is it with European shipping in that case.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## aqa (Sep 29, 2014)

As I said before, the D activator bridge doesn't work for me, i know is a great pick up and I tried the 6 version in a xiphos, and it blew my mind in that moment, this was the reason I purchased them.

I think my case is a combination of guitar+amp+cabinet+ d activator was not good (/very dark and weak gain), but the neck DA in bridge change things a lot, now I wating a Illuminator for neck


----------



## Steve-Om (Sep 29, 2014)

Wakizashi said:


> And last question for Steve-Om Why do you want to sell D-Activaor. I remember I love their sound in Xpt 700. And I think guitarist of Darkspace also uses one in his guitar (XTP700 as well). I might be interested in it, but not sure how is it with European shipping in that case.
> 
> Thanks for reading.



Congrats on the purchase! And to answer your question: it is merely personal preference. I've come to find the DA a little bit too compressed feeling (IMO). It is an excellent pickup nonetheless, I honestly dont think you'd hate it. 



aqa said:


> the neck DA in bridge change things a lot, now I wating a Illuminator for neck



This is not the first time I read the same about it. What changes did you perceive from putting the neck DA in the bridge position? I've also been told by my bandmates that my guitar sounds a little too trebly at times


----------

